# E & M with procedure



## drampas3418 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all , could use some help. i am wanting to bill an E & M code with an excision  and closure. not really sure i can do this. i know i can bill an o/v code with biopsy and codes 17000-17004. they are really minor procedures. so if billing a 11403 and 12032 can i also bill a 99213? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 5, 2010)

*What was reason for visit*

If the patient was SCHEDULED to have a procedure, the E/M is already built into the Reimbursement for the procedure - NO separate E/M should be charged.

If the E/M was a *significant*, *separately identifiable* service and your procedure has 0-10 day global period, then use the -25 modifier. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

